# COSMOS II side window Mod!



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

its time to mod a cosmos 2!! came shipped from 600kms away!

the sketch








the package has arrived!






strip down!












everything seems to be in order

time to separate!
first took off the metal bits.

lifting the tabs on the sides. screw driver covered in tape so that it doesnt scratch the surface. by the looks of it, the workers at CM didnt bother about this.





the top and bottom tabs are hidden beneath stickers




lifting the stickers reveal the tabs




they must be stored to be put back





lifting off the metal. its stuck with double sided sticky tape. Very low tech for such an expensive case.




using a spatula and sunflower oil.

done...


----------



## Vario (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice, love the whole cosmos line...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

subbed to learn a thing or two!

hey, ya wasn't lying about being a pro indian modder. I haven't got the time, although been asked a few times for paid jobs.

keep it up man, and one day ya be mwillionaire


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

lol i aint got time either. get to work on the weekends... havent played a game in a LOOOOOOOOOOONNGGGGG time 
but i like working more 

i need to sample some heavy duty tape though


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

made the template






template on the sidepanel, while viewing from the outside.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

7 hours later......

cut out the template, put it onto the window to match and mark out.










then as always,, measure twice cut once... so i measured, and looks like i got one of the sides wrong. phew  (right side)






started cutting




i hate plastic.
if you are cutting the plastic without an angke grinder or a jigsaw like me, you might find it hard to cut the grid since the dremel wheel wont get in square.
just cut it at angle. nake sure you are cutting on the side to be discarded. i.e. towards the insides of the window.






OH NOES! I BROKE IT! 
lol j/k  just popped it out after cutting the grids.






and now the hard part. filing the edges smooth. one side done. difference is pretty noticeable.






all done 










to give an idea of how much i filed....




thats all from the plastic. except the chocolate wrapper. hey, i earned it XD

thats it for now. good night!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2013)

Not bad, continue please


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 18, 2013)

super hard epoxy filler to fill the gaps. Mixed it up till no streaks were visible.






one side filled and ready to cure.





i did one side first because i wanted to know how well it was going to old, and how easy it is to take away when sanding.

started sanding that side..





its bi*** to work with. goes as hard as granite! took me 2 hours to do just this side. i will need to be more careful and near perfect on the other sides. Plus its really heavy as well.


so i took some steps to prevent excessive use and keep the weight in check.




filled up the rest of the sides. and sanded





after cleaning




thats all for today. ran out off filler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2013)

finally the shops here opened up (heavy rain spell, water-logging everywhere)
finished filling the last edge. and started sanding it. this stuff is hard as marble. forced to use it since i couldnt find Bondo here.







i tried wet sanding as dry sanding was taking too much time and making a lot of dust






a lot of sanding later











after cleaning it off with running water
front=





back=






close up


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice work das.dude! You don't *need* Bondo, any fibreglass filler/putty would be better than what you are using... You really need some beter supplies bro 

Aren't there any places that carry "western" style hardware stores? Like in the big cities?@


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2013)

i am in a big city, and no. i tried lookin for what stuff the normal car body shops here use, but they use metal putty, which i couldnt find anywhere .
filler would have been easier and given a much better finish as well. this stuff is like marble once set!


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 22, 2013)

That's strange man, you guys like doing stuff the hard way it looks like sometimes 

To me, i would think that stuff to be universal anywhere cars are to be found... It's freakin' cheese man!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2013)

livin in india is hard


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> livin in india is hard



As hard as that epoxy it would seem!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

an hour and some sanding later.... its a perfect fit




note: it looks warped on the right as the plastic starts curving from there.

i need to clean it again XD


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 2, 2013)

quick disconnect jack made.
v 2.0. wont even post the first one. it was a major fail XD





this will make sure that only one jack needs to be disconnected to take off the side


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

you not finished that yet


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 2, 2013)

no, college


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> from 600kms away!


nice nice 
but from where? 600kms


----------



## arijit.ray81 (Sep 10, 2013)

From me.. 600kms away..


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2013)

*Doing the side panel light slits.*
beside the hexagonal mesh for the fans, there are little slits in the aluminium through which the plastic bits protrude.
My mission: to use these slits and turn them into light slits.


first off there was a lot, A LOT of measuring and thinking to check if this was even feasible. Cooler master has not helped making things easier at all!

then i started cutting the plastic protrusions with a dremel cut off.
This is after the first pass with the dremel. See the uniform pattern of chip formation? Thats a good sign that the cutting is being uniform as well.






all slits cut, first pass





then i cut a long strip of sand paper, and used that to sand the sides. i needed to enlarge the gap.







*Today;-*


Final cut of the slits with the help of a drill bit of 3mm dia. this made things a lot easier.
finished it off with my "ruler-file" tool i made.

this is it with the aluminium cover placed on loosely.




sorry cant take a better image in low light.

this is just the plastic bit. with all the slits finalized and cut.






just to show how bad working with this stuff is; this is the amount of material removed just from todays fine tuning.





very bad stuff to get into ones eyes. and easily flies around. so having safety goggles helped.

Now i cleaned off the whole thing, and removed the double sided tape glue using kerosene.
THen washed everything with normal soap to get rid of the kerosene.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 14, 2013)

First thing i did today was cut the acrylic into shape to fit the hollow area in the plastic bit.
the image shows how it would be on the metal.




i actually used this as the template for the aluminium

then i cut the aluminium. rough cut only, didnt finish off the corners.

marked of the open space in the plastic; then left a 10mm border all around and that will be the area for visible. the border will help glue in the window to the metal.





metal cut out.






first mockup with all the elements -the plastic, the metal and the acrylic window.
view from inside




view from outside





then i went ahead and finished the metal i.e. filleting the corners


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 15, 2013)

I subscribed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

so the filler had developed some cracks(actually just no bonded to the plastic) so i used a syringe and injected epoxy in the gaps.

It has cured successfully overnight.


today i will fiddle with the electronic bits and tru to get the leds to behave uniformly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

This has got to be one of the longest mods I have seen so far, due to a combination of lack of tools, lack of access to panel, and lack of everything 

Keep up


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

mostly lack of materials.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

Important update.

First i dug some channels into the latching points for better light dispersal. sorry forgot to take pic.

Put the lights on the filter. I used a white pencil to mark the start and ends of the slits onto the filter while it was in place.
Since the lights can be divided into groups of threes; this was essential in getting a central position on the lights.


Strips attatched:-






Connections made.
This is the second try. First time i tried with thicker wires, but the filter wouldnt go in clean, so i had to switch to these insulated copper wires. I will need to test them though. the whole strip consumes less than 0.5amps, so dont think it will be a problem.




the red and black wires for for testing purposes.

let there be light!




all things are loosely attached. 

another angle





this was to check if i needed to silver the insides of the compartments. looks like the compartments are small enough for the light to be reflected around. 

These will be covered with thin scuffed slices of plastic to make it even more uniform and clean looking.
Yet to figure out if i will put the diffusers on from the inside of the plastic or b/w the plastic and aluminum. latter will be cleaner, but aluminium will be bumped up by .25mm.

overall took just 2hrs. physical work hr count = 26

Will leave it on for an hour and check.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

seems to work even now. time to finish the lighting stuff.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 16, 2013)

So i connected up the rest of the lights on the filter and i left it on for the rest of the evening while i work on the plastic side panel.

Cut the diffusers, this is how they will go.





filter sits in flush with the back with the thin wires.





view with the lights off




metals a bit dusty

finally....
let there be light


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

Time to make the jacks and neaten up the wiring stuff.

First, the jack that will go on the side panel. 12 pin jack with suitable gaping, 4 pins for the fans and two 2pins for the LED. The quick disconnect thing posted earlier will plug into this.

first i made a slit in acrylic for the pins of the jack to go through.
Then i soldered on the wires, passed through the acrylic and epoxied it all together.

Curing the epoxy




wire loom underneath 




Thats the best soldering i have ever done in my life XD

After filing the sides and squaring them. Also heatshrink where needed.




The two led wires are the red and the black. this will be heatshrinked into one again later.


Splitter from the side panel jack. Splits the PWM into two





Side panel jack; all colored. And shrinked.






PWM fan input will be got form the motherboard. This is the extension









Everything from the paint to the epozy is taking over 12 hrs to cure because of the 96% humidity from yesterday.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally at the end!

Colered the rim around the plastic.










Then put everything back together. including the acrylic.









lighting jack put in place









In better lighting conditions:






and finally there be be light








The End!

Thanks for Reading!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice


----------



## George_o/c (Sep 28, 2013)

Great stuff dude, congrats!  The blue LEDs add a nice little twist in the mix


----------



## Vario (Oct 19, 2013)

The thing I like about De.Das.Dude is the guy has access to nothing and yet is still an amazing modder.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 19, 2013)

i do have a lot of files  i can file out anything XD lol


----------



## michael (Sep 10, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> Finally at the end!
> 
> Colered the rim around the plastic.
> 
> ...



The last pic with blue lighting looks good. You have done good work. But I would have liked to see whole system photographed with this side panel fitted in. (As this is your last page on this mod.) 
My way of thinking about modding is do the modification without even scratching the origin piece/the other areas which you don't even touch, so that the final piece looks good.
your soldering work is great.
In dark your system will of course look great. but what about in day light when someone sees at it, does it look good ? I hope your understanding what I am saying and not taking my words in other way.
overall I liked it, but yes few things I wrote above are there.

Cheers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2014)

michael said:


> The last pic with blue lighting looks good. You have done good work. But I would have liked to see whole system photographed with this side panel fitted in. (As this is your last page on this mod.)
> My way of thinking about modding is do the modification without even scratching the origin piece/the other areas which you don't even touch, so that the final piece looks good.
> your soldering work is great.
> In dark your system will of course look great. but what about in day light when someone sees at it, does it look good ? I hope your understanding what I am saying and not taking my words in other way.
> ...




unfortunately this was a long distance mod as mentioned in the thread a couple of times. i had no choice but to mod it and ship it back.
And the shipping service damaged the product and refused to pay insurance(cost 2K just to insure it). hence no final pictures.
Lesson learnt never ship anything via DTDC.


----------

